# Great Debate That Never Happened



## Ambrose (Sep 8, 2006)

Greg Bahnsen vs. Vizzini


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2006)

Inconceivable!


----------



## Augusta (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't think that means what you think it means.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm afraid so. I can't compete with you physically, and you're no match for my brains.







Perhaps but I assume the truth of the supernatural revelation contained in the Bible (that is, the Christian worldview) because there can be no set of neutral assumptions from which to reason with a non-Christian, and apart from such "presuppositions" one could not make sense of any human experience.







(Vezzini swallows his tongue and dies)

[Edited on 9-8-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------

